# موسوعه صور القديسين للتلوين



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


نقدم لكم موسوعه صور القديسين للتلوين
وسيكون بها صور كل القديسين للكنيسه القبطية
ويطلب صاحب هذه الرسومات بأنه:
مسموح بنقل وتصوير وطباعة كل محتويات الموسوعه من صور التلوين 
كذلك مسموح بنشرها فى اى منتدى أو موقع مسيحى ،
كذلك مسموح  بإستخدامها فى أى غرض كنسى  ما  دامت بغرض الخدمة وليست للبيع، 
صلو من اجلنا 
:download::download::download:
كوكو مان و .تونى.تون.






نتمنى ان تنال الموسوعه على اعجابكم 
 ​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

*القديس الشهيد مارجرجس الرومانى*



_



_


_صورة تلوين القديس الشهيد مارجرجس الرومانى الملقب  بأمير الشهداء__coloring picture of saint George_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

القديس أبو فام 





​ صورة تلوين للقديس ابو فام الملقب بالجندى الاوسيمى​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

*القديس البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى*


​ _




_​ _صورة تلوين للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى ، البابا  العشرين فى عداد بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية وهو من الإسكندرية ، ويلقب  بحامى الإيمان  نظراً لدفاعه وحفاظه على الإيمان الأرثوذكسى ضد بدعة الأريوسية المدعومة من السلطة  ، وقد ظل على الكرسى المرقسى اكثر من خمسة واربعين عاماً عانى فيها من المؤمرات  والمطاردات والإضطهادات والنفى (نفى خمس مرات!) وتخلى الجميع عنه خوفاً من الهراطقة   لدرجة أن قيل له” تراجع فالعالم كله ضدك يا أثناسيوس ” فقال كلمته الشهيرة التى  تعكس صلابته وقوة إيمانه ”وأنا ضد العالم”_​ _coloring picture of  saint pope athanasios_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

صورة تلوين للقديس الأنبا كاراس 
coloring picture of saint Caras ​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

_*القديس الأنبا ابرآم*_


 
_



_​_صورة تلوين القديس الانبا ابرآم أسقف الفيوم المتنيح  ، رجل الرحمة وحبيب الفقراء__coloring picture of saint Abraam_


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

القديس موريس والكتيبه الطيبيه 








​ 

صورة تلوين لشهداء الكتبية الطيبية  ( نسبة لمدينتهم  طيبة أى الاقصر) الاقباط الأبطال الذين ادوا  واجبهم للدولة بكل  إخلاص لكنهم رفضوا  خيانة مسيحهم وإنكار دينهم وضحوا بحياتهم فقتلوا  جميعا فى سويسرا هم وقائدهم  القديس موريس ، ليصبح هؤلاء الصعايدة الامناء لمسيحهم ، من اشهر قديسى سويسرا  والمانيا.​ 
coloring picture of saint Maurice and the theban  legion​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

_*



*_

_صورة تلوين القديس الأنبا انطونيوس أبو الرهبان فى كل مكان بالعالم ، بإعتباره مؤسس الرهبنة فى الكنيسة القبطية والمسيحية كلها_
_coloring picture of saint Antony_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​ 
صورة تلوين للأنبا مقار الكبير( مكاريوس) وقد كان  رئيس لجماعة رهبانية ضخمة فى برية شيهيت ( وادى النطرون) ومازال ديره العامر قائماً  فى وادى النطرون غرب محافظة البحيرة على طريق مصر الإسكندرية الصحراوى​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

_




_​ 
_صورة تلوين للشهيدة  الأم دولاجى وأولادها الشهداء   الاربعة  صورص وهرمان وابانوفا وسنظاس الذين فضلوا إحتمال العذاب  والموت عن  الحياة مع إنكارالمسيح ، وهم من شهداء إسنا المدينة المحبة للمسيح ولا تزال كنيستهم  الأثرية التى تحتوى أجسادهم قائمة فى المدينة بعد إعادة بنائها حديثاً._​ 
_coloring picture of  saint mother dwlagy_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​




صورة تلوين للقديسة الشهيدة مهرائيل ( الشهيدة مهراتى ) وهم شهداء أطفال من صعيد مصر​ 
coloring picture of saint Meharael​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​




صورة تلوين للقديسة الشهيدة دميانة والأربعين عذراء اللواتى استشهدن معها​ 

coloring picture of saint Demiana​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

امنا العذراء مريم ​ 



​






صورة تلوين للقديسة العذراء مريم ، والدة الإله​ 

coloring picture of saint Maria​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

_



_
_صورة تلوين للقديس هرمينا السائح_


_coloring picture of saint Hermina_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​ 

​





صورة تلوين القديس الشهيد مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية ومؤسس كنيسة الإسكندرية ( الكنيسة القبطية ) ويسمى ايضا بمارمرقس البشير لأنه احد كتاب البشائر الاربعة ( الاناجيل ) ، وقد إستشهد فى الإسكندرية فى منطقة محطة الرمل فى نهاية تبشيره فى مصر.​


coloring picture of saint Mark​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

_القديس الشهيد يوليوس الأقفهصى كاتب سير الشهداء ، مؤرخ وشهيد ضحى بماله وغامر بمركزه فى الدولة ليكرم أجساد الشهداء فى زمن الإضطهاد، ويدفنهم بصورة لائقة ، وأيضا كان يسجل سيرهم لتبقى للأجيال القادمة، وقد أنتهت حياته بنيل إكليل الشهادة هو أيضا_

_coloring picture of saint Julius_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​





صورة تلوبن لرئيس ملائكة الله الملاك ميخائيل الذى على الرغم من كونه ليس قديسا بشريا إلا ان الكنيسة القبطية تحبه كثيرا وتكرمه وتبنى الكنائس على أسمه كما لا يخلو دير قبطى من كنيسة على اسمه فهو حارس الاديرة.​


coloring picture of Archangel Michael​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​




_صورة تلوين للقديسة الشهيدة مارينا_​ 

_coloring picture of saint Marina_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

الشهيد مرقوريوس الشهير بأبى سيفين (أبو سيفين)​ 

​




صورة تلوين القديس الشهيد مرقوريوس الشهير بأبى سيفين (أبو سيفين) فقد جمع بين سيف الجندية حيث كان ضابط وبين سيف الجهاد الروحى​ 

coloring picture of saint Mercurious​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​






_صورة تلوين للقديس الشهيد مارمينا العجائبى_​ 


_coloring picture of saint Mina_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

صورة تلوين الانبا ونس الاقصرى وهو طفل شهيد من الأقصر ، كالشهيد ابانوب لكن يطلق عليه انبا لقامته الروحية وشهادته لاسم المسيح​ 
​






coloring picture of saint Wanas​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​





صورة تلوين للقديس الانبا بولا أول المتوحدين وديره العامر بصحراء البحر الاحمر (الصحراء الشرقية)​


coloring picture of saint Ava pola​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

صورة تلوين للقديس الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى (الإثيوبى) من قديسى الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية فى أثيوبيا


coloring picture of saint Ava takla haymanout​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​





_صورة تلوين للقديس الانبا رويس الذى بنى فى الدير المسمى بإسمه المقر البابوى الجديد والكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية_​


_coloring picture of saint Ava rewase_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​ 


صورة تلوين للقديس الأنبا صموئيل المعترف ، والمعترف لقب يطلق على كل من تالم وتعذب لأجل تمسكه بالإيمان المسيحى دون ان يصل لدرجة الموت فى سبيل الإيمان ، أى انه أقرب ما يمكن أن نسميه بالشهيد الحى.​ 


coloring picture of saint Ava Samuel​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

صورة تلوين للقديس سمعان الخراز ( الدباغ - الإسكافى ) ناقل جبل المقطم بالإيمان


coloring picture of saint Simon​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​




صورة تلوين للأنبا بلامون السائح معلم الأنبا باخوميوس الذى صار اب الشركة ، الذى عاش راهبا سائحا فى في الجبل الشرقي في بلدة القصر والصياد ، مركز نجع حمادى ، محافظة قنا. ومازال ديره المسمى على اسمه موجوداً بنفس المكان.​ 
coloring picture of saint blamon​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​





صورة تلوين للقديسة الشهيدة بربارة​ 


coloring picture of saint Barbra​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

​




صورة تلوين للقديس الأنبا بيشوى ، حبيب مخلصنا الصالح ، الذى إستحق ان يرى المسيح وهو مازال فى الجسد لشدة نسكه ولأمانته فى تنفيذ وصية الانجيل​ 

coloring picture of saint Ava bishoy​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2009)

​




_صورة تلوين للقديس آفا فانا ( أبو فانا ) ومعنى اسمه بالعربية “نخلة” وكان أب لجماعة رهبانية كبيرة ضمت آلاف الرهبان بصحراء المنيا ومازال ديره العامر موجود هناك حتى الآن_​ 

_coloring picture of saint Ava Fana - abo Fana_​ 


_نتمنى ان تنال الموسوعه اعجبكم_
_صلو من اجلنا_
_كيرلس + تونى_​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2009)

مجهود اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع 

احيكوا بجد يا تونى وكوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا الجميله​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## vetaa (2 مارس 2009)

*جميل خالص خالص الموضوع
وفى انتظار المزيد

ويستحق التثبيت
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع مجهودكم يا تونى انت وكوكو
ميرسى كتير ليكم


----------



## totty (2 مارس 2009)

*بسم الصليب عليكوااا

رائعين بجد

ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا ويعوضكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> مجهود اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> احيكوا بجد يا تونى وكوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا الجميله​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كاندى 

وعلى مشاركتك المشجعه 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


>




ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *جميل خالص خالص الموضوع
> وفى انتظار المزيد
> 
> ويستحق التثبيت
> *



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فيتا

وعلى تشجيعك المستمر وتثبيت الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع مجهودكم يا تونى انت وكوكو
> ميرسى كتير ليكم



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى  

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكوااا
> 
> رائعين بجد
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا ويعوضكم*​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتى 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## SALVATION (3 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى كتييير كاندى و كليمو و فيتا و كوكى و توتى على زوقكم ومروركم الاجمل وميرسى اكتر لتقيمكم الجميل للموضوع وميرسى يا كاندى وفيتا للتثبيت
شكرا كتيير_​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

مجموعة جميلة جـــدا

شكرا يا تونى ويا كوكو

سلام الرب معكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على  مرووورك يا بطرس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (4 مارس 2009)

*جمال جدا




دول ينفعوا للاطفال



ميرسى على الموضوع المميز ده​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على  مرووورك يا بوسى  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## esam_a (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع لكن اليس من الاجمل وضعها فى ملف واحد وليكن مثلا ملف ورد
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## man_coptic (8 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع

الاخوة اصحاب الموضوع رغم جهدكم المشكور فى نشر هذه الصور إلا أنه من غير اللائق نقل لوجو مدونتى موسوعة صور القديسين للتلوين وتعديله بوضع إسم موقع الكنيسة العربية عليه دون إذن منى ، فقد سمحت من خلال شروط النشر الموجودة بالموسوعة بنقل صور التلوين فقط وليس لوجو الموقع ، كما اشتطرت عدم وضع اى لوجو او اسم او ختم لموقع على الصور فما بالكم بلوجو الموقع . 
لقد قمت من قبل بوضع اعلان عن الموسوعة فى هذا المنتدى الرائع منذ شهرين هنا  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72385
وشروط النقل واضحة فى الموسوعة

لذا ارجو من السادة مشرفى القسم الكرام التصرف فى هذا الموضوع بالشكل الذى يروه مناسباً

بخاصة وان اصحاب الموضوع يقومون بنقل الصور المصغرة من الموسوعة الى الموضوع وهى صور متناهية الصغر لا تصلح للطباعة او التلوين بينما المفروض نشر الصور الكبيرة والتى قمت بتصميمها بحجم كبير لتكون مناسبة للطباعة عى ورقة التصوير مثل هذه


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 مارس 2009)

*موضوع يستحق التقييم ​*


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2009)

> مسموح بنقل وتصوير وطباعة كل محتويات المدونة من صور التلوين كذلك مسموح بنشرها فى اى منتدى أو موقع مسيحى ،كذلك مسموح  بإستخدامها فى أى غرض كنسى  ما  دامت بغرض الخدمة وليست للبيع، لكن رجاء محبة لأجل المسيح عدم وضع أى اختام أو اسماء لمواقع أو منتديات أو كنائس أو جمعيات أو هيئات خدمة على الصور ، كذلك ممنوع منعاً باتاً إستخدامها أى إستخدام تجارى بالطباعة والنشر، مسموح فقط بطباعتها ونسخها وتصويرها وتوزيعها مجانا.


*فين المخالفه اخى العزيز 
انت بتقول فى مدونتك  انه مسموح بالنقل وممنوع وضع اسم الموقع او اى علامات تجاريه على الصور 
ودة محصلش
اما اقتباس لوجو المدونه بتاعتك 
انا مش شايفه شئ يدعو للغضب 
اما حجم الصور فانا شايف فعلا انه يتم تعديل الصور لحجمها الطبيعى  علشان الكل يستفاد 
ربنا يباركلك فى موهبتك اخى الحبيب 
مجهود روعه وخدمه اروع واروع
جارى الداونلود لكل الصور بأذن ربنا
وهوزع نسخه فى مدارس الاحد للكنايس اللى حوالينا 
بتاع 7 كنايس ولا حاجة 
ربنا يجعلك سبب بركة للكل 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## man_coptic (8 مارس 2009)

الاخ oesi_no

متشكر لإهتمامك وأنا مش غضبان من شئ وصدقنى انى احمل كل محبة وتقدير للاحباء اصحاب الموضوع ومقدر جدا لمجهودهم  لكن لوجو الموقع ليس للنقل او التعديل ولا اعتقد انه مفيد لاحد اصلا، لكن اهم ملاحظة كانت هى موضوع حجم الصور الصغير لانها لن تفيد احد بذلك والافضل تعديلها كما ذكرت حضرتك وهو شئ فى سلطة مشرفى القسم فقط لان خاصية تعديل الموضوعات غير متاحة للاعضاء وهو ما قصدته بطلبى مشرفى القسم التصرف فى الموضوع لكى يصبح المجهود الموجود فى الموضوع مجدياً، ومتشكر جدا لذوقك وتشجيعك وربنا يبارك فى الاخوة اصحاب الموضوع ويبارك خدمتهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2009)

man_coptic قال:


> الاخ oesi_no
> 
> متشكر لإهتمامك وأنا مش غضبان من شئ وصدقنى انى احمل كل محبة وتقدير للاحباء اصحاب الموضوع ومقدر جدا لمجهودهم  لكن لوجو الموقع ليس للنقل او التعديل ولا اعتقد انه مفيد لاحد اصلا، لكن اهم ملاحظة كانت هى موضوع حجم الصور الصغير لانها لن تفيد احد بذلك والافضل تعديلها كما ذكرت حضرتك وهو شئ فى سلطة مشرفى القسم فقط لان خاصية تعديل الموضوعات غير متاحة للاعضاء وهو ما قصدته بطلبى مشرفى القسم التصرف فى الموضوع لكى يصبح المجهود الموجود فى الموضوع مجدياً، ومتشكر جدا لذوقك وتشجيعك وربنا يبارك فى الاخوة اصحاب الموضوع ويبارك خدمتهم



اولا : احب اشكرك جدا على مجهودك الرائع الالى بذلته 

فى الموسوعه 

ثانيا: انت كاتب فى الموسوعه مسموح النقل 

ثالثا: اذا كان نقل الشعار يضيقك 

انا ممكن اشيله 

فى انتظار ردك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع يستحق التقييم ​*



ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر


 ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## man_coptic (8 مارس 2009)

الاخ الحبيب kokoman
اولا متشكر جدا لمشاركتك فى الخدمة وطبعا انا كاتب مسموح بالنقل وإلا ميبقاش فى اهمية لوجود المدونة ، ومفيش مشكلة خلاص من وجود اللوجو 
، اهم حاجة انه تم تعديل الموضوع ووضع الصور بحجمها الكبير ، متشكر للاهتمام  وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2009)

اخى الشكر الاول والاخير ليك على الموسوعه الرائعه دى 

وانك اتحت الفرصه لكثير من الخدام لاستخدامها فى الخدمه 

ميرررسى كتير ليك على مساعتدك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## vetaa (8 مارس 2009)

*مان كوبتك
اتمنى كده ميكونش فيه مشاكل
وانك مبسوط ومش زعلان
والحقيقه بمساعده oesi_no
تم تعديل الموضوع لانى مكنتش عارفه الحقيقه 


وشكرا يا كوكو لتعاونك وتفهمك للموضوع
*


----------



## man_coptic (9 مارس 2009)

> مان كوبتك
> اتمنى كده ميكونش فيه مشاكل
> وانك مبسوط ومش زعلان
> والحقيقه بمساعده oesi_no
> تم تعديل الموضوع لانى مكنتش عارفه الحقيقه



متشكر جدا لمحبتك يا vetaa وانا مش زعلان خلاص ، الموضوع انتهى ، ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويبارك كل من له تعب


----------



## vetaa (9 مارس 2009)

*بجد حضرتك ذوق جدددددا
وربنا يعوضك
وفى انتظار ابدعات تانيه روعه كده
*


----------



## ponponayah (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## ponponayah (11 مارس 2009)

مجموعة حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووى
ربنا يباركو


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا بونبونايه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريولينا (14 مارس 2009)

الصور جميله شكرا علي تعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريولينا
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابو سمير (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جميله جدآ شكرا علي تعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## nermo atef (8 فبراير 2014)

*جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

صور حلوة لكن فى برنامج تلوين


----------

